# Bringing this forum back to life one b12 at a time!



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

hey everyone we gotta bring this forum back with cool stuff you can do to b12's. i'll start. 
here are links to everything you need to build one hell of a freaking downhill machine. 
FIRST is suspension. we all know you cant win a race without a great stiff suspension. 
i prefer to use kyb agx's struts because you can dial in the dampening well. 
so here are link's to the front and rear set.
FRONT: KYB AGX Adjustable Front shocks from HorsepowerFreaks

REAR:
Nissan Sentra/NX 91-94 KYB AGX Adjustable Gas Shock (Rear Pair) by KYB Shocks - 732001-02 

The only issue you are going to have is the brake line bracket. i cut off the brake line bracket and welded it in the correct position the OEM struts have it.

adjust the dampening to about 5-8 i use 5 for more bumpy passes and 8 for smooth downhills with good contact. 

Springs: I have found that ground control make's some great set ups! and the partner with eibach. and eibach is godly. i also like adjustable coil overs because you can slam her for the car show and raise her back up for downhill racing. so here is my choice.

Ground Control - Coilover Conversion kit, 91-94 Nissan Sentra/NX

the only thing that make's these coilovers an issue is you have to use your stock tophats from the old springs because the ground control ones are of course for a b13.

spring rate is a tough tough decision. I spent 2 months finding what is best. how i calculated it most precise is weighing the whole car. then weighing the front axle only. and then the rear. once you calculate those 3 you can see how much weight is in the front of the vehicle or how much MORE weight is over the front half of the vehicle. i got a calculation of 59.5% of all the wight lays in the front. this can work great for turn in advantage if you know how to make that thing suck in. 

so the front is around 786 front and 700 rear.

so next thing is pillow ball mounts. these can help with stiffening the shit out of the front suspension. and adjustable camber. 

SPC Camber Adjustment Kits [Part#: 81250]

camber. i like around 1.8 degrees of angle up front and only .8 degress in the back. if you cant get that precise run around 2 and 1 if possible.


here are some links for new suspension if yours is cracking apart. 
SentraSuspensionParts.com - Nissan Sentra 1989 Suspension Parts

here is a rear sway bar that works great! 
http://www.**************.com/nissan/1987_1990_pulsar/suspension/sway_bars/addco/


Performance:

cam!
MyNismo.com - NISMO Euro GA16I Camshafts

ITB
Adapting GSXR-600 TB's to a Nissan GA16DE - MotoIQ - MotoIQ - Forums - Technical Area, motoIQ is about geeks and for geeks, here ya go, a geeks playground - Fabrication

THIS CAN ONLY BE DONE IF YOU CONVERT TO MPFI FROM THE B13.

this is all ive done so far and i'll post some pics after paint  

PLEASE ADD STUFF!!!

Oh yea my b12 is a sedan so chew on that  i beat a few s2k's and a vet down our local mountain passes in Colorado.


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

and k sport brake upgrades off of a 91 sentra.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Here is a list of what I have done to my 1989 Sentra:
front and rear anti-sway bars from a Pulsar 1988 NX SE 
front strut tower brace from a B13
brake booster and master cylinder off a 1989 Maxima. 
front and rear disc brake conversion from a 1991 SER sentra
B13 headers bolted on a GA16I head and I had to modify the connection to the tailpipe.
Nismo Euro cam
GA16DE intake manifold adapted to GA16I head.
GA16DE computer swap (Far easier than most would think)
5 speed transmission from 1989 Pulsar NX XE (from GA16i but is a closer ratio trans)
There are many mods you can do to the car inside too.
1989 Pulsar NX Steering wheel
1989 Pathfinder variable delay wiper controller and steering wheel switch
trunk light and switch from a 1990's Nissan Stanza hook directly to existing unused wiring in trunk!
Tachometer cluster swap from a 1989 Sentra Sport coupe
Remote controlled mirrors from Sentra sport coupe
I upgraded my headlights from the 9004 with 45 Watt low and 55 Watt high beams to the 9007 Bulbs with 55 Watt low and 65 watt high beams, all you have to do is depin and swap 2 wires, and cut a small keying tab out of the headlight housing. 

I also bought from Ebay a universal power door lock kit with remotes for $20.00 they are a little loud, but are a life saver when you need to unlock a back door while carrying lots of stuff.

That is all I can think of for now, but there is much more that can be done to our cars!


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is amazing information! Thanks for all the links! Speaking of, can't seem to go on the Rear Sway Bar link you've provided. If you can please fix that that would be great.

I'm currently on the works of my Sentra, I haven't even touched suspension yet since I'm still working on the CA18DET I have in there (waiting for custom axles). But I changed the steering rack and installed new stock joints. 

I'm looking to get these BC Racing coilovers, I heard good things about them, what do you guys think?

BC Racing Coilover Kit - 91-95 Nissan Sentra (B13/N14)

Also, is it possible to upgrade the Calipers to some nice advanced racing ones? Brembo? 

Another question, I'm looking to change the interior door panels, I want to install Power Windows, Mirrors, and Locks. Not sure if a Stanza/Pulsar/Sport Coupe are interchangeable or if anyone has done this and made it look good?


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

for some reason i cant post the link for the sway bars but they are found on andy's auto sports website. i've never heard of those coil overs but i KNOW d2 makes the best bang for 1000 bucks


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

As far as the rear sway bar, doesn't the Pulsar 1.8L have a thicker bar compared to this aftermarket one?

Also, does anyone know anything about fitting Polyurethane bushings in the B12?

EDIT: Scratch my last question. 

Front Control arm Polyurethane bushings

http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=7.3109

Rear Control arm Polyurethane Bushings

http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=7.3110


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

not sure if you have a local napa but they carry energy suspension bushings for almost our ENTIRE car. they kick soo much ass if you go for the more stiff one's and its crazy what all you can get.


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Wesleyb12 said:


> not sure if you have a local napa but they carry energy suspension bushings for almost our ENTIRE car. they kick soo much ass if you go for the more stiff one's and its crazy what all you can get.


I actually do have a NAPA locally. Do they really carry Polyurethane bushings for the sentra?

Also would anyone happen to know a good Rim offset?


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

im running stock offset and the tires are rubbing on the fenders. im in need of a fender roller lol. i'd say +40 but try a buddy's rims first!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is what I have done to my 90 sentra, not as much as Bob, LOL

New KYB front struts
195/50/15 tires on aluminum wheels
gauge cluster swap to car with factory tach ( no wore splicing swapped the harness)
new sport seat cushions bottom and backs, ratcheting head rests
new sport door panels
new carpet
Momo shift knob carbon fiber look
new distributor, cooling fans and brand new 5 speed trans (stock was the 4 speed)
installed the sport inside adjustable mirrors
installed the remote fuel door and trunk cable and lever
found and installed the rare plastic trunk liner with light
pathfinder intermittent wiper control
installed the switch so the interior light comes on when the pass. door is opened ( wire is there already)

swapped the door mounted seat belts to normal ones
pulsar steering wheel
pacesetter short throw shifter
front and rear pulsar SE sway bars with urethane bushings
removed the catalytic converter (MPG went up 4 MPG)
swapped in 110 amp alternator from a Maxima
dual air horns with trunk mounted tank
painted valve cover
swapped dash cover (fun project !!)
Autometer mechanical water temp and Autometer oil pressure gauges installed under radio
sony headunit, PPI art series amp, Orion amp, two 12" kicker comp subs, Alpine 6.5" coaxials in the doors.


here are some pics:

pulsar steering wheel and tach cluster, first wiper switch in this pic ( not installed any longer now using pathfinder switch)










engine how it was when I bought the car:










after cleaning and painting valve cover:










air horns under hood:
Big horn










small horn:










air tank and compressor:



















Autometer sport comp 2 5/8" gauges:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Autometer air pressure gauge ( now sitting straight up) and switches for compressor and to switch betwen stock and air horn:










Sport seats and door panels:



















remote fuel/trunk lever:










trunk liner:










short throw shifter comparison to stock shifter:










sport mirror and smooth fuel door ( later found a white one):


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Momo shift knob (alpine 3342 EQ in back ground, no longer installed):










110 amp Maxima alternator with custom mounting bracket installed:










water outlet drilled and tapped (jdm engines come this way stock) for auto meter water temp sender (red part):










that's about it for now


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

for the new guys that havent seen my old box... 

sr20det avenir engine on nx2000 vlsd 5 speed, xtd clutch cover/ stock disk (14psi dyno tuned (240whp/251whtq))

front and rear brakes : nx2000 ad22vf front and ad7h back on custom brakets drilled and slotted in the back jobber pad enough(somewhere the plan are on the forums)

rnn14 pulsar gtir Tein super street suspension (coilovers) the front doesnt low enough (weight isnt that much in front) back is slammed right perfect

pulsar nx SE front sway bar with polyeurethane bushing/ links 

sentra b13 front sway bar (no name ebay) whiteline rnn14 back sway bar

interior stock mostly (boost gage in center dash vent) nx2000 cluster. 

wiring works for the whole dash with ka24de tuned ecu for the sr20det.. all works 

HID conversion. 

coming within the 2 next year will be the OEM euro body kit from the sunny GTI and 4wd conversion using the pulsar gtir rnn14 drive train ...


----------



## Darkone121 (Aug 19, 2010)

Crazy-Mart said:


> for the new guys that havent seen my old box...
> 
> sr20det avenir engine on nx2000 vlsd 5 speed, xtd clutch cover/ stock disk (14psi dyno tuned (240whp/251whtq))
> 
> ...




Nice setup dude! I'm trying to get the same brake setup as you do for my B12. Also I'm trying to get the whole Sport coupe look with the GTI Body Kit also. But that is a nice looking ride there.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

pics of the NX gauge cluster??

I have the NX2000 brake calipers just need some rebuild parts before I can swap them in, and new rotors of course.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

picture not... but a video dating from about 2-3 years ago for sure !






only thing that doesnt fill is the top 2 corners.. you might see it in the video otherwise, i havent pluggued the time on it yet... no time since ive swapped lollll 

there is another video were you can see a bit of the cluster from closer at the end


----------



## Wesleyb12 (Jun 19, 2012)

just put in new seats out of a first gen mr2 time authentic very comfy. new struts (koni yellows) hallowed out old strut bodies and welded these one's in. yes you can weld koni yellows they're dual walled and ment for it. my car sits a few inches off the ground loving every second of it!


----------



## BenjaminB12 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi , I'm new to this forum but I want to be a part of it.
I also have a 1988 Nissan Sentra B12 Coupe and I'm starting modifications on it .
I started with the suspension 
I'm currently running on H&R Sport Springs and KYB Shock ( good combo , very stiff and low)
I put a nrg quick release and steering wheel combo from a 240sx .
I also have a bride low max seat but i make a bracket since i don't know where to find brackets for it .
I'm planing on putting disc brakes ( ventilated ) on all 4 wheel .
And also change the rear sway bar for an addco.

I hope you can help me on where i can find some brackets since the ones i made are really crappy hahaha.
Thanks !


----------



## Shitboxsleeper (Jan 2, 2017)

Anybody want to revive this thread? Just picked up a 1990 sentra Coupe and I'm looking for some current sources for go fast parts. i.e. the ga16i eurocam or current short throw shifter options for three b12


----------

